# 1 tube 1-2% chance naturally conceiving?



## Nikola12 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi I've had 1 tube removed and the other was damaged with adhesions,
The consultant has said there would be 1-2% chance of conceiving naturally
As high chance of ectopic, I've tried to get pregnant for about 8 years and have 
Never been pregnant now I've had the tube removed and the other tidied up
Don't no whether to try naturally or just go for ivf?

Has anyone conceived naturally after been told really low chance?? X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Nikola, yes, we did manage to get pregnant once naturally after trying for a little over 8 years.... sadly the pregnancy wasn't meant to be, but it opened up a pandoras box of problems on both my and my hubbys side... hubby was diagnosed with a zero sperm count, and both my tubes were blocked due to a huge fibroid.... without my blocked tubes, our chance was 1% - with both tubes blocked - 0% chance.... but hey one egg and one sperm perfomed a miracle...and gave us both a steely determination not to be fobbed off, and do everything we could to push for treatment.... happily for us, we have our happy ending !
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi
I had an ectopic in 2003 and had to have my tube removed, while them doing that they discovered i had alot of adhesion's around my other tube, they said IVF would be my best hope. I tried for a further 7 years naturally. I did fall pregnant numerous times but all ended early, and they have said that they have prob all been ectopic but have MC normally. I finally went for IVF and on my 2nd go it worked, and i now have a lovely lil girl. 
At the end of the day a chance is chance and you never know. Do what you feel is right and what you feel ready for.
Good luck
xxx


----------

